# Hopefully This Is Some Kind Of Joke?



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

So I was sifting classifieds and found a listing that has a tank and a 3yr old piranha for sale. I emailed the person asking what kind of piranha he had. He just emailed me back and said the following - "Hes a black Piranhas. He eats around 80 gold fish a week." and the listing also states that it is 4in long.

Now I paused for a moment - 80 fish a week? 4in? This has to be some genetic-monster. So I replied asking for a picture of the fish, and asked him if he actually meant to type 8, instead of 80.

Second Reply - "80 fish at around 10 cents a goldfish, but you can get away with 25 a week. You need to vaccum his tank once a month. He's very easy to mantain. I will send you pics but i have to send them from my phone. If you give me your number I can send them that way. Let me know thanks"

As of now I am still waiting, and very confused about what the hell he is selling. 4 inch / 3 year old fish? I'm almost thinking its a fat sanchezi or something. Any ideas or comments as I await some pictures?
*
UPDATE:* Well got a pic, but it's not very good. Looks to be rhom-ish looking, but I can't tell. The tail makes me think of a gold though. Any thoughts until he sends a better picture? Feel free to move this to ID if you want.









*UPDATE:* Well I talked to him on the phone for a minute. Apparently it is def a rhom according to him. He said he got it when it was just a baby. So the size/time ratio might be correct-ish. It may be closer to 5, but who knows. He's waiting for his gf and her iphone for better pics. He also said he would ask the lfs he got it at how much to just sell the fish and not the tank. So we'll see what his selling price is.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

there is no way it eats 80 goldfish a week not possible at 4 inches. there has to be something else going on.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Hmmm... 80 fish lol... He probably pays for 80 and ends up getting like 65... They always miscount them at my LFS... probably the really small ones too... Maybe he's 4 inches wide


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I believe it eats 80 a week. sh*t small serras are notorious for eating fin & ass & that's it. Ass eaters! 8 is probably more like it though. Poor fish once a month tank vacs.he definitely deserves better than that! Are you hoping to save the poor guy?


----------



## Brian762 (May 18, 2010)

What size tank does he have him in?


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Maybe he meant it kills 80 fish a week? Plenty f fish are aggressive enough to keep killing stuff, not many are hungry enough t eat them tho


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Brian762 said:


> What size tank does he have him in?


55g


----------



## Brian762 (May 18, 2010)

Well if he is only feeding goldfish, i can see it only being 4 inches.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Probably a sanchezi...4 inches at 3 years isn't too out of line.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks like it could be a gold as the head doesn't seem concave like a rhoms but that pic is terrible so we can only guess. As for 11.4 goldfish a day for a 4" fish I will say thats impossible for it to eat that amount daily. I think 11 adult guppies daily for a 4" fish would be pushing it (mayby for one feeding every couple days but not every single day). With that said though it depends what the fish actually eats as most 4" p's may bite the tail off the feeder and leave it for dead so it may be possilble if the guy is throwing a dozen fish in a day and it's just killing them as opposed to eating them as from the crappy pic it doesnt appear obese or even buff.

4" is really undersided for a 3yo rhom. It would be more normal for a sanchezi (i'm also assuming the guy can't measure either so ill assume it could be 3-5"-which 4" plus for a sanchezi isn't bad for 3 years)

Even a rhom in a 55g fed goldfish with less then routine waterchanges should be over 4" so im thinking the water conditions may be pretty bad (especially if he actually feeds 80 feeders a week-serras arnt usually messy so with adequet filtration a monthy gravel vac is acceptable) and the fish may be stunted, the p isn't actually 3 years old or it may be a sanchezi and not a rhom.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah its probably a ass eater, its probably in a 20gal & not a 55gal. Probably actually changes water quarterly, golds are really roseys.& 3years has probably only been 9months.oh & its probably either 3" or 7" since he says 5". I'm not even going to comment on the stunted from goldfish theory. He sounds like the normal craigslister(no sense of time,can't measure,can't count ect.)


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Just dont sound rite. I know I take good care of my fish and I bought a 3/4" Rhom about 8 months ago and he is between 4 or 5" so 4" just dont sound rite for a 3 year old Rhom. I cant wait to see better pics.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

hmmm something sounds fishy ><>


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

I'll bet the fish eats so much ass that its belly is just full of ass, and it just eats them in the stink!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Not sure why everybody's so hung up on the "80 goldfish per week" thing... the guy already said he meant to type "8."

Anywho, any piranha that's 3-5 years old and is 4 inches long is seriously stunted... but if it's fed nothing but goldfish, and I doubt the guy ever does water changes, it all adds up.


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> Not sure why everybody's so hung up on the "80 goldfish per week" thing... the guy already said he meant to type "8."


He said he asked the guy if he meant 8 and the guy replied no 80 fish at 10 cents a piece.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Lmao says at top 2nd reply 80 at .10$ each but you can get away with 25 a week. & you all need to lay off the special brownies if you honestly think this fish could be stunted from eating goldfish. If anything the fish would be fat from eating all those cheeseburgers. Lmmfao. I always get a laugh from you guys stunted goldfish crap! Damn fish is a ass eater like all small serras are. Age is probably wrong,along with size also I bet.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Oh. 
Don't I feel like the dumbshit.








(I missed that part)


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

No worries p_man we still love ya.


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

"ass eater!"


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

maybe the "goldfish" are rosy reds????

sounds strange


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

So he sent me a few more pics. This is the best of them...


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Looks like he just got the size wrong. He looks to be about 6-7"


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

He's asking $100 for it. What do you guys think? Save the rhom from some other Craigslist goon, or let it go?


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

0S1R1S said:


> He's asking $100 for it. What do you guys think? Save the rhom from some other Craigslist goon, or let it go?


I'd offer $50, then settle in between 65-75.

It looks like a good fish to be honest, not much colour(substrate might have an effect on that) but its in good shape. It would be difficult to get in on prepped foods though.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

I guess he asked the LFS what to sell it for, and they said $140, so he thinks he is already giving me a deal at $100. I am in the market for another fish, but I'm not sure if I want it to be this one anymore. I would like to save it from someone else, but I was honestly expecting it to be 4", not the 6-7" that it may be. Bigger is cool and all, but I would rather raise it the way I want it to be raised. And like MPG said, he would be hard to ween off the "80" feeders a week. Might just let him go. BUT - If anyone else is interested, let me know. I can get you his info or pick it up for you if you really want it. It's located in Morgantown, WV about 45-50 mins from Pittsburgh.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Tell the huy you'll take it for 70$


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

at 100 bucks you could buy 2 small ones from AE and get it shipped for that price. sounds to me like you want a small rhom so why not get one you know is healthy instead of this guy.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

if that pic where he's behind the filter is like an emp 400 thats 3" across so he looks every bit of 6" but i wouldnt to much bigger


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Well, he said $70 takes it - if I pick him up tomorrow.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Good deal! Congrats and def post some more pics.

I wouldnt try feeding for at least a week, gonna be a lil bit of a pain to get him off live so get him good and hungry before you even try


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

My dilemma now is that I don't have time to setup have another tank by tomorrow if I go to pick him up. My 20g long cracked when I moved it to the basement. So my only option would be to temporarily split up my 90g with the other rhom until another tank is ready for him (1/3). How would you guys feel about this?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Keeping them divided would be fine since its only temporary. 
I say if you want him and can afford another setup then go for it


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Hmm, the more I think about this the more I want to just say forget it. I'll let someone else worry about it. He's getting pushy on when to meet when one thing was already agreed upon, and I couldn't find all the right materials to build a proper divider today for the 90g. And my rhom seems pissed off enough without a room mate shittin in his house. Soooo... I'm holding out for a Compressus and/or Marginatus!


----------

